# 2009 Subaru Outback Roof Rack



## WickedPaul (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a rack for a single bike that will connect directly to the factory Aero bars that come on this car? Just picked it up on Sunday, don't really want to spend $300 on the Subaru rack if it is just a relabeled Yakima or Thule rack that has been marked up 50%.


----------



## sea&xc (Jul 26, 2008)

*yup*

Yakima Forklift

Brand new this fall. Fits almost any rack. Round, square, factory.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

rockymounts Eurolariat, yes I work for them but I'm just trying to save you some money and help you get blinged out.


----------



## WickedPaul (Jun 13, 2004)

I think Forklift it is, my aero bars are not slotted so I do not think the eurolariat will work.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Rocky Mounts Noose:










I added the spacer to clear the hatch on my Outback Sport. Also, I used Yakima Mighty Mounts on the rear to get extra lift. Neither the spacer or the Mighty Mounts should be necessary on an Outback.










Alternatively, any tray should work with a set of Mighty Mounts. These are old Yakima Lockjaws mounted with Mighty Mounts:


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

I already had a Rocky Mount that bolted up directly to my Outback, no spacer. Slid forward the tray misses the rear hatch. I "modifyed" my older Rocky tray to miss the front disk caliper.

Reason I picked the Outback over Forester was the ride, interior bits were nicer and it was a few inches shorter. Also looked more like something my wife would drive. Nice feature is with both seat forded my bike will slide in the back with the front wheel on as well.

Rob


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got the '08 Outback sport with the factory asymmetrical aero bars. For $25 I got 4 brackets from the dealer that fit any Yakima rack. The rack I use them with is the King Cobra. Not sure if the '09 Outback (legacy based) is the new style aero bars, or the older symmetrical style, but either way the dealer should have the bracket for you.

DRS


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Forklift and 09 outback*

I have an O9 outback with the factory crossbars. Does anyone know if the forklift trays will clear the rear hatch. They are 53" long which is very close to being the limit for the hatch.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

Anybody? Forklift on a 2009 (older) body style Outback Wagon? Does it clear the hatch?


----------



## husky_climber (Feb 24, 2010)

toothpuller said:


> Anybody? Forklift on a 2009 (older) body style Outback Wagon? Does it clear the hatch?


Yes. The forklift does clear the rear hatch on a 2009 outback. provided the front crossbar is as far forward as it can go.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

forklift is a great rack...
so is rocky mounts noose...we have mounted the noose on the subarus, and actually have attached the plate, on the near side, just on top of the thicker portion of the crossbar, and it levels out the rack nicely.

good thread...


----------



## dvanderb (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a Yakima high roller w/ universal mighty mounts and an Inno INA381 on the factory crossbars on a 2010 WRX wagon. The hatch can open mostly fine.. it just barely touches the end of the high roller. No problems with the Inno.


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

I installed two Yakima Forklifts on the 2009 Subie Outback wagon. They fit perfectly and there are no clearance issues with the rear hatch. Even better, the hatch will open just fine with a bicycle mounted on the Yakima tray. There has been some moaning about the skewer and SKS lock cores. I do not see where the issue is. Once the lock core is installed the rack cannot be removed from the vehicle unless it is cut off.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 19, 2010)

I use the forklift on my outback, works nicely for what I do.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

*The Answer.*

Yo my friend I have the answer! I have a 2008 OBXT with Barracuda rack. Never heard of it? I didnt either... I have owned it for over a year and have driven to Colorado and Arkansas on many occasions and it works Great and looks better thank any rack available by Thule or Yakima by far! You can buy it for $110 at this website for Volkswagon, i bought my first for $160 than I found this site... I did order my second here and I had no problems at all. Only bad thing is that its Swiss made not USA made.

http://volkswagenpartspeople.com/Se...006&year=06&productdesc=Barracuda+Bike+Holder

Fits great, easy to use and great looking. Forgot to mention it is hands free loading, the front wheel fits nicely in the rack and holds the bike in pleace so you can lock it down easily. Its all you need.

Cheers!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet rack! 

Does it hurt the mpg much on the roof?


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I have the Turbo and I get on it all the time... so I couldnt say for sure BUT it is so easy to put on and remove that if you wanted to take it off everytime that would be feasible, less than 4 minutes to put on or take off. I will upload another pick shortly...


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Thought I had better pics, If anyone would want better pics let me know. :thumbsup: These racks are sharp looking i must say.


----------

